
Show HN: More HN - melvinroest
https://github.com/melvinroest/more-hn
======
wackget
Would be nice if the Github repo had an explanation of what it actually is.

~~~
melvinroest
Fair enough, I was hoping this HN discussion was enough. I wanted my code to
be a discussion piece, or a starting point to improve. I don't think it's that
usable for many people.

~~~
Akronymus
> I wanted my code to be a discussion piece, or a starting point to improve.

Easy improvement: A readme.md It'd be much easier to grasp what it is trying
to achieve if it actually were described.

------
melvinroest
Hey, I quickly made this Chrome plugin in an hour or so to get all HN comments
on one page. I hope there happen to be better versions of this out there,
which is why I opened this thread to start a discussion about it.

And if there aren't any alternatives, then let's improve this together!

~~~
mtmail
There's a couple of Chrome extensions on [https://github.com/adriel/awesome-
hacker-news#browser-extens...](https://github.com/adriel/awesome-hacker-
news#browser-extensions)

~~~
FnControlOption
Imagine a future where we could put our code into a search engine and then get
back apps/programs that have similar functionality...

~~~
rkhassen9
We used to have it, and it was glorious, until Google tooketh away:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search)

It was amazing to see similar code and to see how they approached things. Of
course, if only really worked with snippets, but as a learner it was truly
amazing.

I really wonder if they kept it for internal use.

~~~
beliu
If you're looking for a GCS replacement, Sourcegraph is a thing! We've taken a
lot of inspiration from Google Code Search (both the public version and the
internal version which was even better):
[https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)

------
anonu
Sounds like if enough people use this then they should just make it the
default. Or give people a user setting.

~~~
wolfgang42
The ‘More’ link is apparently required due to server load; dang has stated
that he’d like to get rid of it as soon as he can fix the underlying
performance problems:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=author%3Adang%20more%20performance&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
gremlinsinc
why not autoload it on scroll... like after you get past 75% or something?
Many sites have never-ending scrollers, FB as an example and you'd think as
big as YC is they could afford someone who can figure out endless scrolling.

~~~
wolfgang42
Endless scrolling was specifically rejected [1], and given how vociferous the
HN community can be about such things I don’t blame them.

Also, comments can shift from page to page as their ranking changes, so a
naïve implementation would end up with duplicates (for comments that fell down
past the page boundary before the next page loaded) and missing items (for
comments that rose up), and a more sophisticated implementation probably
wouldn’t be worth the effort for something they want to get rid of.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23195291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23195291)

